# Where can I buy scores online?



## musicismight (May 20, 2010)

I am attempting to set up an orchestra in a local elementary school that I live by, but the conditions are that I volunteer after school and that I purchase all the materials and such myself. I have to raise between seven and ten thousand dollars over the summer vacations, and I was wondering what I would give them. Is there any website that has ridiculously easy scores for sale, or should I just go ahead and arrange some common pieces myself? It seems like buying the scores would be a waste of money for kids who don't know how to play yet...?


----------



## djj (May 14, 2010)

http://www.music-exchange.co.uk/
have a look at this site under the scores section there is a 'children's ensemble ' category.
Sounds like an interesting project. If your up to it id be arranging some well know tunes as well, say some arrangements of beatles songs etc
good luck


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Sounds a good idea. Don't forget that an arrangement of a Beatles song (for example) is as much an infringement of copyright, if done without permission, as a photocopy is.
Also, depending on the performance circumstances, it may be appropriate to hire. You'll find that publishers hire material for less than the cost of buying it - but of course you have to return it!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

http://imslp.org/wiki/

This site has free scores of almost everything in the public domain (i.e., anything before 1923).


----------

